# [MOD] [REQUEST] 5G icon (lulz)



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay I don't even know if we can do this, or where to post it but I'm sure it's possible (it's android).
I live in a 3G area and we probably won't be getting 4G for another year at least and I was wondering if someone could make a mod where the 3G icon on my phone said 5G just for kicks.

I know it's probably rom/system UI-specific...would anyone be willing to give it a shot?


----------



## malpracti (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha! This is great! I would love to see this happen, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Hold it in front of Iphone users who just got "4g" and are ignorantly bragging about it.

"Oh, you've never heard of 5g? I'm not really surprised, it's kind of underground for now. Exclusive testing."


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 2, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Okay I don't even know if we can do this, or where to post it but I'm sure it's possible (it's android).
> I live in a 3G area and we probably won't be getting 4G for another year at least and I was wondering if someone could make a mod where the 3G icon on my phone said 5G just for kicks.
> 
> I know it's probably rom/system UI-specific...would anyone be willing to give it a shot?


This could be a neat AOKP toggle. Swagger? We got 5geez now too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

JoshDB said:


> Hold it in front of Iphone users who just got "4g" and are ignorantly bragging about it.
> 
> "Oh, you've never heard of 5g? I'm not really surprised, it's kind of underground for now. Exclusive testing."


Lmao I know. I wanna punch all of my ignorant friends with "4G" on their iPhones in their faces


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Hold it in front of Iphone users who just got "4g" and are ignorantly bragging about it.
> 
> "Oh, you've never heard of 5g? I'm not really surprised, it's kind of underground for now. Exclusive testing."


lmao best post ever!


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to say go for it, because it means you're one step closer to having to live with a 6G icon that uses a picture of Justin Bieber at Best Buy.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Hahaha I love these responses


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

I remember someone doing an 8g icon on the Dinc a while back.


----------



## thirtyftfl (Aug 27, 2011)

No 5G but I. Did have a 4G Droidx.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The more I think about it the more I like it lol. If an iPhone can rock 4G icons while NOT being even close to 4G why not have a 5G icon?!


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Okay I don't even know if we can do this, or where to post it but I'm sure it's possible (it's android).
> I live in a 3G area and we probably won't be getting 4G for another year at least and I was wondering if someone could make a mod where the 3G icon on my phone said 5G just for kicks.
> 
> I know it's probably rom/system UI-specific...would anyone be willing to give it a shot?


What ROM? I'll do it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

gitku said:


> What ROM? I'll do it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lmao sweet I'm running a Liquid build. Need me to send you anything in /system?


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

Verizon LTE 4G/Jenny









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I think we're missing the best and end all arguments solution, an ∞G icon.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> I think we're missing the best and end all arguments solution, an ∞G icon.


SHUT UP AND DO THIS AND TAKE MY MONEYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!

totally a win idea


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Can I have mine say "More than you G"?


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I love this! I want one for stock 404! InfiniteG! Lol


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah well Google put out an update that unlocks 5g, eat it.


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

How about "Over 9000G!" lol


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Lmao I know. I wanna punch all of my ignorant friends with "4G" on their iPhones in their faces


EL
OH
EL

WTF that's awesome.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow can someone please post pngs so I can replace the pic in my systemui! 5g instead of 3g.... And maybe T3 status instead of 4g! Ah that screenshot would be sooo facebook status worthy to my IFag buddies!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's a zip for aokp m4. Showing 5G in place of 3G. 4G still shows 4G. I just fixed them all so they show as blue...not grey.

aokp.zip

Just flash like a theme

Feel free to rip out the images for you ROM. No credits necessary. Just a simple icon change


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Here's a zip for aokp m4. Showing 5G in place of 3G. 4G still shows 4G. I just fixed them all so they show as blue...not grey.
> 
> aokp.zip
> 
> ...


Successfully ripped and thank you!

3gs for the birds!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

If someone can figure out what font is used in the 1x/3g/4g icons i'll make whichever ones you want.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

TeeRom said:


> If someone can figure out what font is used in the 1x/3g/4g icons i'll make whichever ones you want.


 even if you can make custom ones in whatever fonts, that'd be sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahalo (Feb 16, 2012)

1 word, "Classic"

I would love to replace the 4G instead of the 3G (Since I'm rarely in a 3g area it would be displayed more often.

What a great idea! Thanks OP, ya made my day~


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Let's see how much controversy I can stur up with this lol... Noone knows what root even is so I should be able to play this out easily lol.. Verizon will be swarmed with people buying nexus"s!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Ahahaha. I had to throw in a professional statement that I'm working with Google and VZW


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a couple more. I used ninjamorph to change them out. Just remove the _1 at the end of the file name and it's all good.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Let's see how much controversy I can stur up with this lol... Noone knows what root even is so I should be able to play this out easily lol.. Verizon will be swarmed with people buying nexus"s!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know if you get any good comments! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lmao. This is why I love android.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha can't wait to try this out when I get home. I forgot forgot who made it a few posts back but the dream is looking good!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWik

iEdit: I have no idea how to decomplie systemUI (liquid) lol anyone wanna take a stab at it?http://www.mediafire.com/?v2khk3ufjpqva7d

Edit 2: Nevermind I was a big boy and figured out how to do it haha


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

So i show someone this in person.... And he said... Download speedtest and show me you're phones faster........ Oh shit, I said I gotta go lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> So i show someone this in person.... And he said...	Download speedtest and show me you're phones faster........ Oh shit, I said I gotta go lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hahaha I'm surprised anyone actually said that. Any of my friends with an iPhone (and believe me there are plenty) have no idea what data speed definitions are.


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it would be more funny to swap the 4G icon for the 3G one and say "look at what 3G is like on a non iPhone". Showing them speed test of course. Screw the icon, embellish speeds lol.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

How 'bout a 1.21 Giga Watts icon









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

Man .. all these people beat me to it .. I just got home and was gonna whip this up and several already did it ... maybe I should put together iG

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

HAHA classic

do i drop the image in drawable xhdpi?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> SHUT UP AND DO THIS AND TAKE MY MONEYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!
> 
> totally a win idea


I would, but I'm leaving for a cruise this weekend over spring break and not sure I have time tonight, lol. Maybe when I get back if no one else has done it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> HAHA classic
> 
> do i drop the image in drawable xhdpi?


Yes and also in the 600dp folder as well. If you do 1 and not the other, you might lose the status and nav bars.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I love this mod  Changed the 4G to 5G...figured if I changed the 3G to 4G I'd just confuse myself lmao


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

3.14159G

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

G-thang?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> 3.14159G
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


there is a π (→ this one) Unicode character though, which would be more appropriate


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> 3.14159G
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Pie G ... that's deep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Here's a zip for aokp m4. Showing 5G in place of 3G. 4G still shows 4G. I just fixed them all so they show as blue...not grey.
> 
> aokp.zip
> 
> ...


Could this be flashed on 8.2 gummy or would I need to pull the images and edit the system images manually?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

utcu said:


> Could this be flashed on 8.2 gummy or would I need to pull the images and edit the system images manually?


Highly recommend pulling the images and swapping them into the Gummy SystemUI.apk
It may work....but who knows what else is different and you could lose features or not even boot properly.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I swapped the images and compressed the folder but when I convert it back to apk and try to install it I get an error. Problem parsing package. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. lol

Nevermind. I think I got it. I need to stop editing things when I'm half asleep. lol. Can't wait to be on 5g.








Or I was wrong again. It's not working for me.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you flashing or installing? System UI.apk must be flashed in recovery in a zip file. 
Its a system app so you can't install it like a regular app. 
Pull my images. Set them aside on ur computer. Get the systemui.apk from gummy. Swap the images into that. 
Then delete systemui.apk from my zip file. Throw in the systemui.apk from gummy....then flash that new zip in recovery. No need to compress anything.


----------



## RooftopFiddler (Aug 2, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Here's a zip for aokp m4. Showing 5G in place of 3G. 4G still shows 4G. I just fixed them all so they show as blue...not grey.
> 
> aokp.zip
> 
> ...


Is it possible to change this so it shows 5G instead of 4G? 3G would remain to be 3G.
Thanks!


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

G-spot?


----------



## brad.nemitz (Dec 20, 2011)

This is awesome. Check out the 5g speeds I can get.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> 3.14159G
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Isn't that hspa+?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hurld (Nov 27, 2011)

Does this just change the text or text and icon cuz I have a red theme the 3g is white text, but the power indicator is red. Could somebody please do red?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

infinite g.









View attachment 20765


This is too much fun. 2 of my coworkers are diehard iphone users. I showed them the 5g and it was like they went through all the stages of depression at once. They denied it was real, got mad, looked at their phones like they didn't work anymore, finally they started asking how fast it really was. I kept playing into the lie and told them it was insane but there aren't enough towers in my area to fully utilize it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

hurld said:


> Does this just change the text or text and icon cuz I have a red theme the 3g is white text, but the power indicator is red. Could somebody please do red?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Here a cpl of red ones. Unless someone makes a zip for you to flash them, they need to be changed with ninjamorph. That's how I do it.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Isn't that hspa+?


Lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

lulz my thunderbolt with MIUI used to just say "g" at all times. I just switched to rootzboat from AOKP today so if anyone could share some 5g love for rootz, or better yet make a universal zip that works with zipthemer thatd be the tatas.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

X2 on a zipthemer, I'm using a modded status bar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HandOfReform (Mar 20, 2012)

Anybody running GummyNex that knows how to set this up? I don't even so much as know how to...hoping I can get some help with that.


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

I want it on BAMF!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dimonsf2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> lmao best post ever!


Love it. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone has it right on the first page. Its simple, put the rom on your computer and leave it zipped then find the images in system/framework/systemui.apk, sometimes their in a different apk, but its easy to scroll through them. Just name the new ones exactly the same as the old ones, delete the old and put the new ones where the old ones were.


----------

